# Milo's Journal



## MILO (Jan 8, 2005)

New to this forum, little about me, I am 36 years old, have lifted since I was about 12 years old. Not consistantly though, but have made pretty descent gains over that time. I have tried many different routines, including stone lifting, barrel lifting, olympic lifts, powerlifting and bodybuilding. I have competed in football, track and field throwing events, and Scottish highland games athletic events. As I near 40 I am looking to accomplish a few things in my lifting. I hope to put up a 405 bench and get my bodyweight up to about 220. I have been on again off again training the last few years, but decided about 6 months ago to see what I can do if I stay consistant. Here are some of my numbers:
Best Bench 380 (1993) now about 325
Best Squat 430 (1996) now about 375
Currently doing a 4 day split of chest/tri, back/bi, legs, shoulders. usually 2 days on 1 off 2 on 2 off.
I'm 5'7 1/2" 203lbs.
neck 18 1/2"
chest 47"
biceps 17 1/2"
forearms 14"
waist 36"
thighs 24"
calves 16"
I am trying to concentrate on my legs, which I feel are lagging big time. I seem to die pretty fast on leg day for some reason, hard time making 45 minutes. Todays leg work out went like this:
Squats 135/12 225/10 275/8 275/8 225/10
leg press 400/8 400/8 400/8
leg ext. 132/12 132/12
stand calf raises smith machine 225/20 225/20 225/20 

I was suppose to do stiff leg deadlifts and seat calf raises too but didn't have the energy to finish!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

Milo,

Welcome to IM . 

How long have you been back at it , consistnetly?  6 months ? 


> I was suppose to do stiff leg deadlifts and seat calf raises too but didn't have the energy to finish!


been there done that ! 

Good Luck


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

Welcome, Milo-
U and me both! I want to match both my bench and squats to 400lbs...ok...squat a bit more...still stuck @ 315...so wil be right there with ya!
Good luck!


----------

